# *Not my dogs* but...what would this be???



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

When I was at the vet with the kids tonight, this lady came in with her puppy for an emergency.

Her 6 month old coonhound mix puppy had blue eyes, it looked like eyes do when they get cataracts, with that like blue fog over them.

She went to work this morning, and the dogs eyes were normal, and she got home from work and they looked like this.

I was really startled by how suddenly this happened and was wondering if anyone had any idea what would cause that??? She hadn't come out by the time I was leaving, so I wasn't able to ask her the diagnosis. Never seen anything like it, especially in a puppy. Poor owner was so freaked out, I can't blame her...how scary.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Both eyes? My friends pug had the same problem with her eyes, but individually, not at the same time. It turned out to be an injury that tore the cornea. After a day or two from the initial injury, her eye went cloudy and blue. Ended up having an operation to repair the cornea. Then the other eye started to do the same thing a few days later. The eye specialist thinks its something to do with the tear ducts not excreting enough liquid, so the eyes get dry and sore and the dog rubs and scratches them and causes damage.
But, yeah, that is really odd about the coonhound puppy isn't it? I'd be pretty worried too.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yup, both eyes! And it happened within the time period she was at work, while puppy is crated. SO weird and scary...


----------

